# RVer's Google



## Mitgalgelim (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi,
As future full-time RVers, we were wondering if there is a specific blog or site which serves as a kind of web search engine for all the RVer's blogs. That is , a kind of  RVer's 'Google' which enables surfers to search for articles which were written by Bloggers about areas to stay at or tour in, etc.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 30, 2015)

http://www.hitchupandgo.com/pages/blogs.htm


----------

